# Jurassic Reps, Bristol grand opening day!!



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

finaly i think im ready to open my new reptile shop in bristol, the grand opening day will be the saturday 10th of november as long as the council grant my licence on monday. every1 is welcome and i will be doing a 10% discount for all rfuk members. i have spoken to a couple of members on here and a few are coming so we could make it a bit of a meeting point and maybee make it regular.
the address is
507 wells road,
hengrove,
bristol,
bs14 9al
hope to see some of you there.
ryan


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

if im ever down that way i'll deffo pop in and have a look!
have u got a website?


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Cool!

Will you be open on Sunday? We both work on Saturdays.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Wicked shop mate.
Nice to meet you today.
Hope all goes well for you.
See you again soon I expect!!!!

Nick


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Are they open tomorrow?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

so how did it go then?


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

any opening day pics ???


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> so how did it go then?


 
day went excelent, not many people from here came but alot of general interest from around the area and turned over almost £1000 which is amazing for 1st day. thanx to everyone who made the journey to the shop is was great to meet you all.
ryan


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

good stuff mate, thats a solid starting turn over for your first day..it should only improve.

did you sell any livestock or just food and equip?
if it was no vivs or live..then its even beter to take a grand on your first day for sure.


bit guttered on our front as theres a rep shop just about to open here in ipswich...we didnt see that one coming..doh.


----------



## TEZZA (Aug 25, 2007)

cool congats
have u got a website for it


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

TEZZA said:


> cool congats
> have u got a website for it


thanx tezza, i havent got a website yet but im working on it.
ryan


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> good stuff mate, thats a solid starting turn over for your first day..it should only improve.
> 
> did you sell any livestock or just food and equip?
> if it was no vivs or live..then its even beter to take a grand on your first day for sure.
> ...


 
thanx dean, sold livestock and full set-ups but mainly dry goods. so around 50% profit which is great.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Excellent, hope it continues to go well for you dude.
got any pics of the shop?


----------



## samuel_j (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Ryan, i came into your shop on wednesday asking about mantids, just wondering if you had anymore info or anything? Great shop by the way
Sam


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

This a good shop for some who has just started out, we met Ryan, who is very generous in offering us coffee n chocolates when we visited last week end whilst doing a rehome, there is a thread in snake section with pics, a


----------

